# CITYSCAPE 2005



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

entry is for free if you register at www.cityscape-online.com
print the confirmation and go to the counter at dicc
that's it

all in all, it payed off to go there, lots of interesting stuff


----------



## DubaiDave (Jun 16, 2004)

Be warned,
I tried to go yesterday but was turned away. Even though I am pre registered you can NOT wear trainers,jeans or T shirts. That was Evereything I was wearing.
Anyway going to try and catch the last hour tonight


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

yeah but thats how it works at most of the exhibitions in dubai etc.


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

btw - we met somebody personally at cityscape
have a guess who it was! 

i was kinda shocked


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

juiced?


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

or sheikh mohammed? 
no it was DUBAI i am almost sure. did you take any photos of this weird guy?


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

you're very close
it was face 81 

he works for a consulting company, this is why he was there
he came from behind and asked as: you're altin right? and you're dennis.

i thought, man, who's that?

i may tell you guys he finds the falcon city project tacky!


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

lol now thats a good one.
i think we agree with him


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

Face 81  now that guys loves the UAE more than i do  hahaha patriotic maniac he is


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

now some various photos from cityscape

altin please post yours too!!!


a deyaar tower in business bay
will go though but no info at all










tower in city of arabia, next to i&m tower
will go through
45 storeys, no name yet










city of arabia


















wadi towers city of arabia
already approved










infinity tower
73 storeys marina



















23 marina










shams project abu dhabi










acico towers










snowdome dubailand










dubai dunya




























crowne plaza festival city










trident grand residence










executive towers














































nujoom islands sharjah










ocean heights










executive heights










sheffield tower










al sharq tower










elite tower










madinat al arab
another perspective










eft towers










silicon technology tower










i&m tower










sports city
looks like it changed again
count the stadiums




























lake point tower


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

the sports city masterplan is totally different to everything i have seen so far.
lookings rather like an olympic area now, which could be a hint.
but the old renders suggested the stadiums and abt 30 20-30F towers , and a lot of villas...!


----------



## dazz (Jul 13, 2004)

sports city plan looks much better, there were just too much lowrise buildings in old plan.
but those outdoor parking spaces are useless, sports city needs huge multistorey parking halls...


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

*woaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah*

















WOAAAAAAAAAAH


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

yeah i prefer this plan as well. looks amazing!!

old plan:










we have a thread in world section for those two dubai boy.


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

Why am I the only one who thinks that the old one looks way better.

The old one is more dubaish while the the new one looks like.... maybe shit?


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

smussuw said:


> Why am I the only one who thinks that the old one looks way better.
> 
> The old one is more dubaish while the the new one looks like.... maybe shit?


I prefer the old one aswell. It had more charm to it. Not every project has to be as flamboyant and it's better if only some are


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

The only advantage on the new proposal is that it doesnt have a golf course. I like that


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

lol. but if you think of olympia the new one is way better. and consider it is not a rendering but a cheap plastic model


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

The sports city is too normal. It looks like something that could be built anywhere. Maybe europe?


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

a point i totally agree with you but this doesn't have to be a bad thing either.
seems like they added a tennis stadium too...


----------

